# Kiptopeke 12/18/09



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I got up at 2am, drove down from Richmond and was on the water by 5am. I was aiming for the morning tide change and finally after 6 trips of at least 8hrs each (usually 12), I got my kow. 45" 36lbs. I got him on braid early and decided to put him in the car. I went back out and decided to fish the drift. I got pretty close to bouy 18 with lots of boat traffic. I had three take downs total, one of which I hooked up to. I had 8lb test line (looking for a line class record) and after about 5 mintues the hook came out. I left out the expletives from the video. On the way back in I ran into a school of porpoises. Got back to Richmond by 5pm in time to make it to my company xmas party. Good day.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxSrmFmldWA


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice Cow


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice video and fish


----------



## crawdad (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats,Must be cold out in that frikkin water,great looking fish.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank guys. I think it was just over freezing that morning.


----------



## Bishup (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice fish Rob. I like the video too. Hope you get that line class record. What is the 8 lb record for a striper?


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

It's 46ish. I know the guy that owns the 2lb and 4lb test records. He's going for the 8 too.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

nice fish nice video,good job.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great video. Congrats on the cow.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Very nice striper! I like the Gopro video too


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

nice video!!
what kinda camera do you have there on your head?


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

ledweightII said:


> nice video!!
> what kinda camera do you have there on your head?


 Gopro


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

BIG FINN said:


> Gopro


What he said.


----------

